# Never give an iguana Viagra



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

ANTWERP, Belgium (Reuters) - Mozart, an iguana with an erection that has lasted for over a week, will have his penis amputated in the next couple of days. 

Veterinarians at Antwerp's Aquatopia had sought to treat the animal's problem, but decided removal was the only solution because of the risk of infection. The good news for Mozart and his mates is that male iguanas have two penises.

Mozart, sitting on the shoulders of his keeper as camera crews focused on his red, swollen erection, seemed unperturbed by the news.

"It doesn't bother him. He doesn't know what amputation means," said vet Luc Lambrecht, adding that Mozart's sexual activity should be undimmed by the operation.

"I don't think so. That's all in his head." 



OOOOOO UCH Pooor Iguana!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmm two penises....


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats all you have to say about the poor little guy getting his man-hood chopped off???

WOW thought you guys would be all over that with a bag of ice!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Yikes... poor lizard's gettin' his "lizard" whacked off. Dang good thing he has two of them.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Ouch! I guess he needs that backup now.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Ghostess said:


> Yikes... poor lizard's gettin' his "lizard" whacked off. Dang good thing he has two of them.


Wouldn't that have solved his problem?


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

> an erection that has lasted for over a week


.
The poor little guy must be exhausted.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

No worries,they grow back....don't they? That is what that Romanian doctor told me.


----------

